# Moving to Italy



## Fliss59 (Jul 25, 2014)

We are in the process of taking early retirement and putting our house on the market so that we can move to Italy. We have been discussing/planning this for for some time. We're just not quite sure which region to relocate to. We have been over looking at property in Le Marche and Abruzzo in the last few weeks, but we also love Umbria and intend to look there in September. Anyone got any thoughts about any positives/negatives if any of each region. We have seen houses that would suit us in Pesaro/Urbino province and near Penne in Abruzzo.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Fliss59 said:


> We are in the process of taking early retirement and putting our house on the market so that we can move to Italy. We have been discussing/planning this for for some time. We're just not quite sure which region to relocate to. We have been over looking at property in Le Marche and Abruzzo in the last few weeks, but we also love Umbria and intend to look there in September. Anyone got any thoughts about any positives/negatives if any of each region. We have seen houses that would suit us in Pesaro/Urbino province and near Penne in Abruzzo.


i could wright a book , on places to avoid in abruzzo . in the last few years eathqaikes hav not been the main dager but landslides and floods 

their a places if in abruzzo if i was given a house i swould not exept it 

only last year some good freinds of ours lost 2 kmts of road leeding to there house and they were the lucky one some people lost parts of there house and land 

Sorry if iam being negative but honest , dont let me put you of abruzzo becouse its one of the best places to live in italy just there are places to avoid and the house sellers or the estate agents wont tell you were they are . 

we have lived here ten years and have gained a lot of experiance and knowalage and pass it on freely 

not alowed to put my contact details on here but when you get a few more posts i can pm you


----------



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi 

We are in the process of buying a house in Penne. Please PM me for more info and i can give you some info on the bying experience, good and bad.

Julie


----------



## Fliss59 (Jul 25, 2014)

Many thanks for responses. Regarding road etc. We did come across lots of bumpy roads and roadworks but not particularly around the houses we looked at. Grateful for all information.
Would be great to talk to someone already making the move to Penne as we really liked the house we saw there. Will pm.


----------



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

There are some nice houses around there. look forward to receiving PM from you.


----------



## Fliss59 (Jul 25, 2014)

kdalts said:


> Hi
> 
> We are in the process of buying a house in Penne. Please PM me for more info and i can give you some info on the bying experience, good and bad.
> 
> Julie


Don't think I can send a ok yet or can't seem to. Will put a few more posts on.


----------



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

No problem, unfortunately i am not allowed to put my personal email address on here


----------

